# update Problem "freebsb-update fetch" Command not found



## FreeBsbNewbie (Jan 22, 2019)

Hi,

I am trying to update FreeBSD 11.1 with SSH as Root User. But i got a "Command not found" message when i try "freebsb-update fetch". "freebsb-version" also does not work...

I guess it's a small Problem but i don't get it 

I hope someone can get me a hint, what im doing wrong.

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2019)

It's FreeBS*D*, not FreeBS*B*.


----------



## FreeBsbNewbie (Jan 22, 2019)

omg.... im such an idiot... thx


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2019)

When typing commands make use of a nifty feature called command-line completion.


----------



## Polyatomic (Jan 22, 2019)

The original posters nick handle also carries this BSB uniqueness. `:)`


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2019)

Yeah, noticed that too. At least he's consistent


----------

